# Samsung Galaxy S2 Storage problem



## Screen (Aug 23, 2013)

I am currently using a second-hand Samsung Galaxy S2 GTI9100 which I have had for about a month, and have experienced no issues with it up until now. It is running Android 4.1.2.
When I go to update certain apps, I will get an error message telling me that there is not enough storage for the app to update, or a message telling me the app cannot install in its default location. 
When I go to check the device's storage in settings, I see three storage locations: Device memory, which has 259MB available, USB storage, which 8.55GB available, and SD Card, which has only one option, mount SD Card (this is not a problem because there is no SD Card in the phone).
This is confusing for me because I do not understand the difference between Device memory and USB Storage, and while USB Storage has plenty of free space, Device memory also seems to have enough for a few updates. 
When I go into Application manager, the SD Card section is used for apps on the USB Storage. There is plenty of space here, however some apps in this location were unable to update because they could not be installed in the default location. Not all of my apps are here, so I assume the rest are on Device memory.
So, I go to the All apps section of application manager and try to move some of these apps to SD Card, which I assumed would move them to USB Storage, however I am told there is not enough space on the SD Card to move the apps.
I now think the next option would be to uninstall all apps on Device memory and re-install them to USB Storage, however I don't know how to choose where the apps install. If somebody could help me with this it would be great, and it would also help if somebody could explain what is going on with this phone's storage, and why there are two different locations.
Thank you.


----------

